# Waiting for Little One...



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Little One is due anywhere from December 1st to February 1st, but the breeder thought it'd be closer to mid-January. I'm fairly sure she's pregnant, since she hasn't gone into heat, and has just been GROWING every single day (I swear, one of my fully grown pygmies could probably fit inside of her...)

Boer experts, how many do you think she has? Her past two kiddings, she's had triplets, but all I know is she's big as a house


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Judging by her udder she has a few weeks at least. I'd like to see her in another month, with a full right side shot.
Little One isn't so little anymore.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with Nancy.  Wow, she is big!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It is so hard to judge how many. I've had ones I swore had a herd in there and only give me 2 decent sized kids. I've had others I would have put money on the fact they only had 2 tops and boy was it a surprise to have 3. So far I've been lucky and never had more then 3 lol. But everyone is right she's got a nice tummy going on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cute girl! I think she swallowed a pygmy goat!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a question. I went to check her today, and her bag looked like it had dropped. It's more pink, and looser/lower than before, as well as a *tiny* bit more full. It doesn't look full by any means, but I was wondering how long she might have? She's due between now and February. Tomorrow I can get some pics of it (it's dark and raining outside now, and she won't enjoy being harassed while in the barn).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really don't to off bags like I used to. Some like to throw a curve ball at me lol. How is she acting? Move lovey, stand offish anything that makes you think something is up? You can try and fill for ligs but I have a hard time finding them with most of my boers 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

She's acting pretty normal, maybe a bit more pushy than usual when feeding time comes around. I'm just concerned because she seemed to grow more overnight and her bag turned pink. Her whole belly seems to wobble when she walks and I feel so bad :shock:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

janecb said:


> I have a question. I went to check her today, and her bag looked like it had dropped. It's more pink, and looser/lower than before, as well as a *tiny* bit more full. It doesn't look full by any means, but I was wondering how long she might have? She's due between now and February. Tomorrow I can get some pics of it (it's dark and raining outside now, and she won't enjoy being harassed while in the barn).


I'll agree with Jessica that you really can't go off the udder OR her size. I"ve got one right now that doubled her udder overnight and then noticeably added to it over a 2 hour period. That was 4 days ago! LOL She looks like babies have dropped but she doesn't look quite "ready" to me. I'm guessing she'll kid around Christmas.

Going by her size....we had one that looked a lot like your girl that, because buck ran with does year round at that time (lesson learned), we had NO clue when she might be due. But because of her size and her udder we penned her in the barn expecting babies any day.....any day....any day....2 MONTHS later, she kidded with twins.

If you can figure out the ligament thing (I haven't yet) that seems to be the best way to tell. I go by a combination of things....their udder, kids "dropping" and their pooch. But all that takes some experience and learning to be patient and dealing with being wrong a lot. LOL


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Udder isn't a good thing to go by since everyone is different. I have had does get a huge udder a month before, others a couple hours before kidding. But if it's getting fuller, you're for sure getting closer heh!

The only set in stone thing is ligaments. It's pretty easy to tell too. 
Then nesting, and a large amber colored mucus string right before kidding.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-tell-when-your-goat-will-kid.html


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

But not all them will get the amber goo or it falls off before you see it. My first ever kidding the doe had a long string of that goo and I ran in to get my husband and when I got back out it was gone!!! I thought I was going crazy but she kidded 2 hours later lol. 
Boers are SUPER hard to find those ligs, so honestly I just go off them doing anything that makes you go 'hmmm that's odd' that my friend never fails lol I've had ones that dislike me scream their head off if they can't see me, or laying off by themselves under a tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

